# More Painting Done On 8N Today



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Took advantage of real warm weather 80 degrees here in Florida.
This is a photo of what I finished up today, since my tractor didn't have a fan shroud I had to purchase a new one, this also goes for the fan, the one that was on the tractor was badly bent so I bought a new fan too. And also purchased a new water pump, the one that was on the tractor had a bad bearing which caused the shaft to be loose, so before it started leaking I replaced it.

No photos of the Hood as yet, still waiting for the paint to dry. I will start to paint the outside of the Hood tomorrow 1-24-06

~Kevin~


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Lookin' good Kevin...Can't wait to see the hood  .

Mark


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Terrific Kevin, go right ahead and show my attempt at restoring my "Farmall B" as an amatures almost ran!!:cowboy: NANA :argh: :spinsmile I love it and I wish I could do as well!!


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Lookin' good Kevin...Can't wait to see the hood  .
> 
> Mark *



Thanks Mark, I have a special process for painting the Ford raised script on the hood, I am taking pictures of the process so I can share it with you all. You will never guess what material I use as a paint mask. With the paint mask in place I spray on the color and when the paint is dry I just rub the paint off and presto a Red Ford Script Logo with out the need to hand paint it. All you do first is hand paint the paint mask on with an artist brush, and the material I use doesn't dry but it repells the paint from sticking. Here is the one I did on the Hood Logo, I need to redo it because the Gray is not to my liking, this was really a test piece to see if I could really do it with my process.

~Kevin~


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Kevin!! Your a disgrace to all of of us ham fisted clubfooted shadetree screwups!!!tiphat


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Terrific Kevin, go right ahead and show my attempt at restoring my "Farmall B" as an amatures almost ran!!:cowboy: NANA :argh: :spinsmile I love it and I wish I could do as well!! *


Thanks Dean,

This sort of thing comes natural, I learned most of this from my Dad, not so much the painting but running and making things on the 10" Atlas Lathe that machine is older than me and I'm 51. The Lathe is in excellent condition and still machines to close tolerances.

~Kevin~


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Kevin!! Your a disgrace to all of of us ham fisted clubfooted shadetree screwups!!!tiphat *


Dean,

Stick around and you all can learn from me, I'll teach you!!

~Kevin~


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Masterful job! Waiting with bated breath for the next batch of photos.....:worthy:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Kevin , thanks , looking great.
You have more patience than I do. I would have a nervoes break down doing one or two pieces at a time.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by My_Ford_8N_1952 _
> *Dean,
> 
> Stick around and you all can learn from me, I'll teach you!!
> ...


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by My_Ford_8N_1952 _
> *Thanks Mark, I have a special process for painting the Ford raised script on the hood, I am taking pictures of the process so I can share it with you all. You will never guess what material I use as a paint mask.
> 
> ~Kevin~ *


Sorry Kevin, You lost me...I use Frisket paper and/or 3M spray-mask for what you are doing. What is the material you are using? I am never too old to learn and your great results inspire me to try new alternatives  .

What kind of lathe....how big of a swing?? Got any pictures of that too??

Mark

BTW: Dean & DrBailey...I have seen your work and think your leaning a little on the modest side  .


----------

